# so how does it work then?



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok, im new to this whole concept of dye sub. However I have exhausted my resources on trying to find an answer through the searches. I know that you cannot dye sub on blacks, HOWEVER, I have seen similar black rash guards (100 % poly)in black with the "no feel-built into the fabric" texture. Can someone point me in the right direction for this? Process? Equipment? I will only be doing work on rash guards so finding some way to work on darks is a deal breaker for me. Thanks in advance.


Sean


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure about this but i would imagine you could dye sub a piece of white polyester black and at the same time dye whatever colour logo onto it, so it looks black with a colour logo. 

Maybe that's not explained too well. Try again!

If you take a white polyester t-shirt and dye sub a black square with red wording on the front it would look like the red was 'on top' of the black but it would be 'in' the black.

Lee


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Kind of a foundation first i guess? is there something that does that for me or would I have to do the second layer manually?


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

No there is no second layer. 

If you were to print out a black square with red text on a peice of paper your printer would print both colours at the same time. That's how dye sub works.

You print your design on a suitable dye sub paper in reverse, then place this on a white polyester item and heat press. The heat changes the dye sub ink to a gas and it transfers to the polyester material and bonds with the fibres becoming one with the material. That's why there is no feel to it.

Both colours are printed and pressed at the same time. No layers. This is the only way i would think you could dye sub a polyester item black with another colour design. 

You would not be able to do say a full t-shirt, the material would need to be dye sub first and then constructed so the whole garment was coloured.

Lee


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

I would imagine the black rash guards were done with discharge printing rather than dyesub. Not really something you want to have in your house though


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Lee is right - white fabric is sublimated with design first (i.e. in this case artwork on black background) and then sewn into a garment. Sports uniforms are done this way. You will need wide format equipment for that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

so the best way to do something like this with the feel of sub dye is...?

obviously it can be done because I own it. Im just wondering the process. Thanks again


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

almost has to be discharge printing - and no, it's not something you'd want in your living room!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

ok, so this is a new avenue for me to research i guess. thanks and discharge printing will still give me the effects of dye sub? the garments will be used in wrestling so this "effect" is the only final result im interested in.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

In addition, a quick search says that the discharge printing only works on 100% cotton. The fabric in question for me is a 100% poly or 95/5 poly /spandex. Which is what the example shown above is. Thanks again, I'm finally seeing a light at the end of this tunnel!


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

I believe your example IS sublimation - can be done because I've done it  

Your rashie was printed before it was sewn together and originally the fabric was white.

A file is created with the logo/design on a desired background (black in this case) - either as a big "block" or within an actual template of a rashie front (for example). 
Same done for back and sleeves. 
The file (including black background) is printed out on a wide format press and heat pressed onto fabric with a wide format heat press. Commercially it's done on roller heat press.

Then the fabric is cut and sewn into a rashie. Or any other piece of sporting uniform for that matter.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Im sorry I might have lost you at the end. Are you proposing that the rash guard is actually white and the black that is visible is also sub dyed onto a white rash guard? That does make sense but how economical is the question? If so that sounds like something I wont be able to do out of my house. Point me in the right direction to where you had your pieces done? Thanks


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

That's exactly what I'm saying - the fabric was white to start with and the black colour is actually dye-sublimation ink. 

When it's done on wide format equipment it is economical as the paper and inks are much cheaper.
The set up is not cheap however. I've got a Roland FJ540 printer (1,3m wide) and a Monti press (1,3m x 1m) - not kind of equipment you want to put in a garage  - so occasionally we print fabric for small runs for sports uniforms. 

Where are you located? I believe I have seen some threads with the info on over-sized sublimation printing in the US


----------



## Ramsee1 (Mar 24, 2008)

They've done wonders with heat transfer on black. I would personally go that route before sewing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

D.Evo. said:


> Where are you located? I believe I have seen some threads with the info on over-sized sublimation printing in the US


In houston Texas



Ramsee1 said:


> They've done wonders with heat transfer on black. I would personally go that route before sewing.


The thing is these rash guards are used only for heavy contact wrestling and I cant have the labels peeling or cracking on the polyesters. Your thoughts?


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Sean, here's a thread you may want to read http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t21207.html


----------



## Ramsee1 (Mar 24, 2008)

As much as I love sublimation, they have transfers now that have almost no hand and stretch very well with fabric. As for durablility, I am not as sure. Either way, I hope you find a viable solution.


----------

